# o'clock (as a direction)



## PetiteDanone

Hello!

I would like some clarification please! 

In English, "x" o'clock can be used to describe somebody/something's position in relation to yourself... For example, "so-and-so at two o'clock", meaning they to the front and slight right of you. 

Can the same be used in french?

Merci


----------



## Gloubi

Yes, it can. Like in "Ennemi à trois heures". But it sounds a bit old-fashioned, I think I'd use it in a funny way.


----------



## PetiteDanone

Merci Gloubi. 

It didn't sound very professional to me either, I am translating a user guide where they say to "set the volume controls at ten o'clock"

Do you have any suggestions for me?


----------



## Gloubi

In that specific context, though, I think it would make sense to use "à 10 heures", because it's very visual, especially if you only have texts and no illustration...

My solution aren't great, though.

"Placez l'indicateur de volume à 10 heures"
"Positionnez le bouton du volume à 10 heures"

Maybe another kind soul will help us here?


----------



## PetiteDanone

My attempt was "réglez toutes les commandes de volume aux dix heures"

What do you think?


----------



## Gloubi

In your sentence, it would be "*à* dix heures".


----------



## Cath.S.

Gloubi said:
			
		

> "Placez l'indicateur de volume à 10 heures"
> "Positionnez le bouton du volume à 10 heures"


Gloubi, si je lisais ces phrases dans un manuel d'utilisation je comprendrais parfaitement ce qu'elles expriment et je ne les trouverais pas étranges du tout.
Je dois dire que je préfère la seconde.


----------



## PetiteDanone

C'est excellent, autant que les lecteurs sachent ce que je veux dire!

Positionnez les boutons du volume à 10 heures : this is the winning response then?


----------



## bh7

Using degrees (0 to 360 deg.) or percentage of max. volume come to mind.  I don't know whether this will work in French though.


----------



## Poischich

je mettrais quand même une référence à une horloge, très claire en anglais mais beaucoup plus implicite en français à mon goût


----------



## Cath.S.

Poischich said:


> je mettrais quand même une référence à une horloge, très claire en anglais mais beaucoup plus implicite en français à mon goût


Tu trouves ?
On dit bien "placer ses mains à dix heures dix sur le volant", par exemple.


----------



## Poischich

egueule said:


> Tu trouves ?
> On dit bien "placer ses mains à dix heures dix sur le volant", par exemple.


 
oui enfin, si tu ne t'y attends pas, "placer le curseur à dix heures" c'est quand même un peu abscons
ceci dit je n'ai pas le permis, je n'ai peut-être pas l'habitude de cette formule


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse placer un _bouton _à dix heures... Un curseur, une flèche, une aiguille, un indicateur... ok. Mais un _bouton _?


----------



## PetiteDanone

Je viens de vérifier le produit en question, et malheureusement les boutons de volume n'ont pas de voyants ou d'indicateurs, seulement un signe "-" et "+" à chaque coté du bouton.  Ces signes ne sont positionnés pour agir comme indicateurs.


----------



## PetiteDanone

Pourrais-je dire : Positionnez les boutons de volume au réglage moyen-bas

Même s'il n'y pas d'indicateurs, c'est sens commun que placer un bouton au demi de son réglage est réglage moyen, non?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Àma, en français on décrirait plutôt le mouvement du bouton : "tourner le bouton de n degrés vers la droite ou vers la gauche" ou "tourner le bouton d'un quart de tour vers ...". La formulation "horaire" est plutôt utilisé pour localiser un objet, un élément situé en avant de la personne ou du véhicule. C'est très utilisé en marine (peut-être dans l'armée en général) et c'est également utilisé pour indiquer à un non-voyant ou se situe un objet dont il a besoin , sur une table, par exemple.


----------



## Punky Zoé

PetiteDanone said:


> Pourrais-je dire : Positionnez les boutons de volume au réglage moyen-bas
> 
> Même s'il n'y pas d'indicateurs, c'est sens commun que placer un bouton au demi de son réglage est réglage moyen, non?


Peut-être : "réglez le bouton du volume à un niveau moyen/ à mi-course" ?


----------



## PetiteDanone

Le bouton doit être réglé entre le quart et la demi du réglage... comment décrirais-je cela?


----------



## PetiteDanone

Does this make sense : 
Les boutons de volume doivent être réglés au quart
Réglez les boutons de volume à un quart/leur quart

???


----------



## Punky Zoé

PetiteDanone said:


> Le bouton doit être réglé entre le quart et la demi du réglage... comment décrirais-je cela?


On pourrait dire : au tiers de ... (?)


----------



## Poischich

au tiers de sa course


----------



## PetiteDanone

Réglez les boutons de volume à un tiers vers la gauche

??? 

Mon dou! Je me rend folle! haha!


----------



## PetiteDanone

"au tiers de sa course" sonne très bien!

Si ça marche, je l'utilise!


----------



## Poischich

et s'il court tu fais quoi ? 
plus sérieusement, je crois que c'est comme cela que c'est indiqué dans les notices, quand il n'y a aucune autre indication


----------



## PetiteDanone

Que veux-tu dire par notices?

S'il court, je saute de joie!!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Notices d'utilisation (plus léger qu'un manuel).


----------



## PetiteDanone

Ah, merci... Ici on utilise guide plutôt que notices  

Merci merci merci merci!!!!


----------



## Teafrog

PetiteDanone said:


> I am translating a user guide where they say to "set the volume controls at ten o'clock"





KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse placer un _bouton _à dix heures... Un curseur, une flèche, une aiguille, un indicateur... ok. Mais un _bouton _?





PetiteDanone said:


> C'est excellent, autant que les lecteurs sachent ce que je veux dire!
> 
> Positionnez les boutons du volume à 10 heures : this is the winning response then?



Mes 2 centimes (un grain de sel = 2 centimes ?) 
Je pensais qu’il y a sûrement une marque quelconque sur les boutons pour pouvoir les régler avec précision, mais apparemment non (post 14)
Àma, soit on dit
1 :  « Tourner le bouton vers la droite pour augmenter (le son ?) ou à gauche pour le faire décroître (un tantinet vague).
Ou bien
2 : reprendre l’idée du manuel original comme l’a suggéré Gloubi: "Situez le bouton du volume à 10 heures"

Ma logique: si le manuel en anglais (imprimé par le constructeur, je suppose) à utiliser l’image reconnu universellement du cadran d’une horloge pour expliquer comment se servir du bidule, autant copier cette idée/image et traduire tel quel, même si il n’y a pas de marque sur les boutons.


----------



## PetiteDanone

Le problème avec la traduction est que la directive de "set all volume controls at 10 o'clock" est pour tester le système acoustique, et donc il faut placer les contrôles à leurs "baseline settings"... donc, lorsque le système est fermé, on met les boutons de volume "à 10 heures" et puis là on met le système en marche, et on ajuste le son suite aux tests. 

Aussi, si "situez le bouton de volume à 10 heures" ne devrait pas se dire en français, j'ai le "go-ahead" de ma compagnie de faire des changements subtiles, pour que le document ne semble pas être traduit en français, mais plutôt semble être son propre guide écrit en français. 

Est-ce que je fais du sens?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

PetiteDanone said:


> Je viens de vérifier le produit en question, et malheureusement les boutons de volume n'ont pas de voyants ou d'indicateurs, seulement un signe "-" et "+" à chaque coté du bouton.  Ces signes ne sont positionnés pour agir comme indicateurs.


Euh... y'a forcément quelque chose sur ton bouton — un trait au minimum, ou une encoche — pour jouer le rôle d'"aiguille"... Sinon, comment tu fais pour la mettre à 10h ?  (t'as pas une photo ?  Il m'intrigue ton bouton de volume !)


----------



## Nicomon

D'après la définition (+ et - de chaque côté), j'imagine un bouton de réglage de volume comme celui de cette photo  Donc on y va au "pifomètre". 

Réglez/Ajustez le volume au tiers de la puissance maximale? ... et tant pis pour le bouton


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pour résumer, je crois que tu as deux possibilités: 

- Réglez/Ajustez le volume au tiers de la puissance maximale (que j'utiliserais pour des utilisateurs/consommateurs non avertis, pour du matériel tous publics)

- Positionner les commandes de réglage du volume à 10 heures (si on s'adresse à des professionnels ou techniciens du son, ce qui me semble être le cas (?), ça fait peut-être partie de leur vocabulaire habituel)


----------



## broglet

PetiteDanone said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would like some clarification please!
> 
> In English, "x" o'clock can be used to describe somebody/something's position in relation to yourself... For example, "so-and-so at two o'clock", meaning they to the front and slight right of you.
> 
> Can the same be used in french?
> 
> Merci


Bonjour Yaourt

Air traffic controllers in both English and French use this as standard terminology to indicate the position of other aircraft:
"there is a DR400 (in your) ten o' clock (at a distance of) three nautical miles ..."
" je vous signale un DR400 dans vos dix heures (pour) trois nautiques ..."


----------



## broglet

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Euh... y'a forcément quelque chose sur ton bouton — un trait au minimum, ou une encoche — pour jouer le rôle d'"aiguille"... Sinon, comment tu fais pour la mettre à 10h ?  (t'as pas une photo ?  Il m'intrigue ton bouton de volume !)


J'ai une radio avec un bouton de volume 'électronique' qui tourne sans début et sans fin pour augmenter ou diminuer le son - donc pas d'heures!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

broglet said:


> J'ai une radio avec un bouton de volume 'électronique' qui tourne sans début et sans fin pour augmenter ou diminuer le son - donc pas d'heures!


Oui, mais alors dans le cas de ton bouton, on ne pourrait pas parler de le positionner à « 10 heures » !

Et Nico, « ton » bouton a quand même un petit « point » qui sert d'indicateur visuel pour savoir si on est plus près du + ou du -.


----------



## tilt

I agree using a clock reference in such a context is not that common in French. It really sounds military (not only navy, Punky, but also air force).
Nontheless, this discussion makes clear that it's probably the simplest way to say what PetiteDanone wants.

I wouldn't mind at all reading such a sentence in a French user's guide. My very first feeling would be a bit of surprise, but I know I'd think afterwards that it was finally the most clever thing to be said.

Last, but not least, if "ennemi *à* 10 heures" works for localising something around ourselves, I'd say "réglez le bouton *sur *10 heures".


----------



## SunnyBee

Franchement, en tant qu'utilisatrice francophone lambda, je pense que la référence à 10h est beaucoup plus claire et visuelle, même si elle est peut-être linguistiquement moins correcte....


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Last, but not least, if "ennemi *à* 10 heures" works for localising something around ourselves, I'd say "réglez le bouton *sur *10 heures".


 
Je suis d'accord. Comme dans ce mode d'emploi multilingue (J'ai fait une recherche _o'clock_ et _heures_, dans le texte déroulant, en bas de page)



> - Quand la commande du volume (VOLUME) est réglée *sur* la position "9 heures", vous devez normalement obtenir un niveau de volume sonore puissant et satisfaisant.
> - You should obtain a satisfyingly loud volume level with VOLUME control set at 9 o'clock.


 
Alors, dans le même ordre d'idée que la solution de Punky (#32):

_*Réglez la commande* (ou le bouton) *du volume sur la position "10 heures".*_


----------



## PetiteDanone

Merci à tous! 

Nicomon, ta photo d'un bouton de réglage de volume est similaire à celui que j'essaie de décrire.  Le bouton en question a une ligne indicatrice, et le + et -  comme dans la photo.  

J'aime beaucoup les suggestions de Punky Zoe : 
_Réglez/Ajustez le volume au tiers de la puissance maximale_ 
et
_Réglez la commande du volume sur la position "10 heures"_

Je vais voir si c'est un guide pour les entrepreneurs seulement ou s'il sera aussi offert au public général. 

Merci à tous! Vous êtes super!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Remettons les pendules à l'heure :
j'ai apporté ma modeste contribution à cette (magnifique) oeuvre collective , mais au post #32, j'ai seulement essayé de faire la synthèse de ce qui avait été dit auparavant et notamment au post #31, par Nicomon. (qui elle-même avait repris une partie de ce qui avait été dir précédemment, notamment par moi - quand même ...)

Ce ne sont donc pas *mes *suggestions ...


----------



## PetiteDanone

Bien, merci à tous pour toutes vos suggestions collectives!


----------

